# PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY....NUEVO ENFOQUE



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## harryc (Sep 8, 2007)

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO said:


> PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY


fixed.


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*MICAELA BASTIDAS (ABANCAY)*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*SOMBRERO DE MESTIZA ABANQUINA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*TORRE DEL CAMPANARIO ABANQUINO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*CIELO ABANQUINO......AL ALCANCE DE TUS MANOS*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*PARADOJAS ABANQUINAS......LA POBREZA ES VECINA DEL PROGRESO Y LA MODERNIDAD?*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO said:


>


Very nice photos  tip: remove the second http:// to become your photos visible


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*PORTALES DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*BELLA ABANQUINA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*PALACIO MUNICIPAL ABANQUINO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*PARQUE OCAMPO*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*GLORIETA DE LA PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY (tranformación de original de KUBI-TO)*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE ABANCAY*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*MONOLITO DE SAYWITE*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*INTIMPA ABANQUINA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*MINISTERIO PÚBLICO- DIVISIÓN MÉDICO-LEGAL DE APURÍMAC*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*ABANCAY : JIRÓN LIMA*


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO (Mar 30, 2009)

*LLEGANDO A ABANCAY*


----------

